# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] Sending of a GPG key to keyserver.ubuntu.com Failed

## delphiexile

Hi everybody;

I have generated a GPG key, but when I tried to send to keyserver.ubuntu.com using this command:



```
gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <My Key ID>

(I have replaced <My Key ID> with the ID I've generated)
```

... Terminal shows me this error:



```
gpg: keyserver timed out
gpg: keyserver send failed: keyserver error
```

Firstly I thought that the server is being repaired, so I asked if it is like that , they told me no , and it is accessible via http and ldap and that I've have a with my network. But i don't how to check my connection if we know that I've a PPPoE connection.

Thanks for helping me.

----------


## cariboo

I seem to have a problem accessing the key server from where I am, I would suggest trying it a little later today.

----------


## delphiexile

OK , thanks sir, I'll see it tomorrow!!

----------


## delphiexile

I'm trying now at other server , but the same problem , when I send the key , the same error happens , I think there is something to do with the internet connection.

----------


## cariboo

I just check the Ubuntu key server, and connected right away. Maybe this howto will help.

----------


## delphiexile

I read it , but it doesn't solve my problem ....

----------


## cariboo

Are you having the problem when you're running from the command line as well as from firefox?

----------


## delphiexile

> Are you having the problem when you're running from the command line as well as from firefox?


Yes , and Epiphany too.

----------


## cariboo

I'm wondering if you are suffering from an ipv6 problem. Have a look at this thread to see if any thing here solves the problem.

----------


## delphiexile

Unfortunately I think I'm not suffering from that , because I tried all the methods cited in the subject but without any effect so I've reset everything to its original state. Someone advised me to use the GUI "Password and Encryption Keys" but it doesn't work too.

----------


## delphiexile

What can you say to help me !! Please.

----------


## delphiexile

For more information about this problem , I opened a discussion here and I answered many questions about my issue , you may have some info .

https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/70532

----------


## Daeluin

for me it wasn't timing out but said "couldn't resolve keyserver.ubuntu.com"

so I used host keyserver.ubuntu.com to check if I could resolve at all, and it worked... so then I just replaced the domain with the ip and it worked fine. (if anyone is having a resolution problem try that)

----------


## cariboo

There are instructions here for creating a gpg key and registering it.

----------


## delphiexile

Accessing to keyserver.ubuntu.com is denied from my connection operator , i discovered this by an experience. thanks to all people who has posted in this thread.

----------

